# Cats information



## andy1987 (Jul 27, 2009)

Gentlemen 

Apart from the pottery that is found in the catalysts is also a kind of cotton or cloth. 

anyone know which because I have lots of these. 

thank you very much


----------



## qst42know (Jul 27, 2009)

Of the cats I have opened it is a ceramic or silica fiber felt sometimes with mica flakes embedded in it. It makes a seal and cushions the honeycomb while the can is put around it.


----------

